# Anton Rubinstein Piano Concerto 1



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

This concerto of Anton Rubinstein in my view has the largest amount of melodies of all piano concertos I know.

Before listening you can watch my video with an overview of themes of the 1st piano concerto of Anton 
Rubinstein op.25, 1850 (the text is in russian, don't forget to switch on english subtitles):






And here you can listen very rare fist recording of this concerto made in 1979. It is zip archive with mp4.
Michael Fardink (piano), The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conductor Paul Freeman:

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LNVB/sk21siqi8
(on the page press "Скачать" if you want to download the music).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer the earlier concertos 1-3 to his more well-known concertos 4 & 5. I have the Marco Polo recording by Banovetz, very recommendable.


----------



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> I prefer the earlier concertos 1-3 to his more well-known concertos 4 & 5.


Me too. And I think the 3rd is masterpiece from all points of view. Many pianists even who play the 4th piano concerto does not know and even does not suppose that there are also the 1, 2, 3 concertos. May be you know a joke about that: 
Teacher asks the pupil: "How many symphonies Beethoven wrote? 
Pupil: "He wrote 3 symphonies: the 3, the 5 and the 9" 

P.S. I have made an audio lecture also about the 3d concerto, but it is not easy for me to translate it from russian into english. May be in future if someone will help me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I really enjoy the Rubinstein concertos and it's really a shame that they no longer appear on concerts. Any of them would be appreciated by audiences, although I am particularly enamored of 4 & 5. But pianists and orchestras seem content to play and replay Tchaikovsky 1st, Rachmaninoff 2nd, Grieg, Schumann, Beethoven 3& 5, Prokofieff 3, Saint-Saens 2, Liszt 1 and little else. The Marco Polo recoridngs from Banowetz may not have been the final word in finesse and precision, but they are sure exciting. What we need are new, young pianists who would take Rubinstein up.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

It was the old Candide vinyl LP with that catchy cover featuring figurines that first brought Anton Rubinstein's music to my attention:















I still have that disc, from the late 60s, when I bought it new.

It featured the Fourth Piano Concerto and several solo piano pieces, but it was all I needed to continue seeking out Rubinstein music. A quick look at my CD shelf under the R's reveals I have a full set of piano concertos and symphonies and a violin concerto among other pieces, and I know there are a few vinyl records of the music, including of the _Ocean Symphony_, in my LP closet. I enjoy this Russian's music, and it's good to see this thread reminding others of this composer who might yet be new to some. Dive in, give the fellow a listen. You may become a fan, too.


----------

